# Womens Liv Avail advanced pro 1



## Opietaylor (Aug 22, 2017)

I am looking at buying a Women's Liv Advanced Pro 1. What I need help with is the comfort level of this bike. I am also considering the Specialez Ruby Comp w Had Dis brakes ($3100 mostly Ultegra components) or the Trek Silque S7 w DIU2 ($3000 w Ulltegra components). 

The Ruby and the Trek have some sort of comfort shock such as Future Shock and Iso Speed. I like this as I can get carpal tunnel and some neck issues. However the Ruby has Hydraulic Disk breaks but no Digital, the Trek has DIU2 but no disk breaks.

So here is where the Giant comes in even though I "think" I like the other two better I am wondering if I am being closed minded about the Giant just because I cannot see the shock system visually with my eyes. This bike has the disc Hyd. breaks and the owner of the store said he could install the DIU2. Components are all Ultegra and has carbon wheels and tires are tubeless. Also price is down to $2750 from $3300 due to end of year sale. So I get alot of bang for the buck. I did enjoy riding it and am going to take it for a long ride today.

Looking for feed back on the Giant or if I should stick with my other two choices. I feel like I am being closed minded because I can't see the shock system and am not sure if there is any. It is high carbon-all.

If this is not a good choice then I am back to the board of choosing a bike one with Disc break the other with DIU2. In your opinion if the Giant is not a good choice for good riding quality which would you do without the Hydraulic disc breaks or the DIU2? I bike in WI mainly.

Thank you.

Opie


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

You're doing a great job on your search, looking at some the most appropriate choices.

I looked at the "male" versions of those bikes last winter, finally choosing the Trek Domane SL6 Disc. The Specialized Roubaix was a close second.

One of the deciding factors for me was the ability to fit wider tires and fenders. Wider tires are a lot more comfortable and are just as important as IsoSpeed and FutureShock, IMO. The Trek SL Disc bikes come with 32mm tires. I think the Specialized bikes come with 26mm but can take 28mm, which would be fine.

As you are discovering the Giant bikes don't have the latest comfort tricks plus they don't seem to be able to take wide tires, dropping them out of my selection competition. They are a great value if a rider doesn't need that extra bit of comfort.

I cant advise you re DI2. If your carpal tunnel is a major issue, DI2 will help, and will color the whole decision tree. If you think you can do without it I like the Ruby and also 2018 Trek Domane SL Disc in women's build, available with either 105 ($2500) or Ultegra ($3500).


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

My wife has the same Liv bike you are considering. The comfort is built into the frame rather than have any specific "shock" absorbing devices. She's never complaining about a lack of comfort. I have the men's version and find it comfortable. My wife loves having the hydraulic brakes and, since the Liv didn't come with electronic shifting, the bike shop upgraded to it for an additional charge. Both are much easier on her hands to operate. 

While any of the bikes you are considering would work for her, she'd definitely choose the one with both hydraulic disc brakes and the electronic shifting no matter the cost premium.


----------

